# Jalapeno Pie?



## DevinT (Sep 18, 2013)

I need some ideas for a jalapeno pie to take to the local chili cook off. I am thinking more of a sweet pie and not something like a tamale type pie.

Please give me some winning ideas, any and all help is appreciated. 

Hoss


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 18, 2013)

Savory Jalapeno Cheesecake


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 18, 2013)

I was thinking jalapeno and crab cheesecake with a hint of chipotles, so we are on the same page my friend.


----------



## panda (Sep 19, 2013)

jalapeno custard with grilled peach compote


----------



## Anton (Sep 19, 2013)

Here is one for you:

Apple and Jalapeno pie (never any left overs...) 

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons butter
6 granny smith large apples, peeled, cored and cubed
4 chilies, jalapeno, hatch or 4 poblano chiles, chopped fine
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 tablespoon cider vinegar
2 tablespoons Grand Marnier or 2 tablespoons cherry juice
1 prepared frozen pie crust

For the Crumble topping

1 cup flour
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 ground cayenne pepper
6 tablespoons chilled butter, cut into small pieces

Directions:

1. Make the filling: In a large saucepan over medium heat,melt the butter.Add apples and toss to coat.Stir in 1/2-1 cup water,chiles,brown sugar,cinnamon,vinegar and Gran Marnier.Bring to a boil,reduce heat to low and simmer for 1 hour.Remove from heat and set aside.The filling can be prepared 4 days in advance.
2. Preheat oven to 400.Thaw pie crust and fill with pie weights.Bake pie shell for 20 minutes.
3. Meanwhile,make the crimble toppingulse all ingredients in a food processor,about 15 seconds until crumbly.Set aside.
4. Remove pie crust from oven,discard weights,and fill with prepared apple filling.Cover the filling with the crumble topping.Bake for 30 minutes until golden brown.
5. This is excellent with ice cream on top


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 19, 2013)

If you can find some berries, a strawberry pie with jalepenos could be good. Lots of recipes out there--just search on strawberry pie--basically a pie shell lined with fresh berries, and a simple syrup-type glaze over the top--I'd mince up some jalepenos and put them in to boil with the glaze. You could use whatever kind of fruit is in season for the pie.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 19, 2013)

YUM!!

i'd put a roll of toilet paper in the freezer,,jus in case..


----------



## DevinT (Sep 19, 2013)

Good stuff peeps. I'm thinking of also trying a buttermilk pie with jalapeno's.

Thanks

Hoss


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 19, 2013)

Anton said:


> Here is one for you:
> 
> Apple and Jalapeno pie (never any left overs...)
> 
> ...



Going to try this one, and Lucretia's. I'd never heard of jalapeno deserts lol. My use of them has always been limited to chili, poppers, and pico =p.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 19, 2013)

Bet a Kentucky Derby Pie (Pecan Pie with bourbon and chocolate) would be good with some chopped jalapenos sauteed in a little butter added to it.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 19, 2013)

Any thoughts on how you're going to do the buttermilk pie? I'm thinking slice/split jalapenos, then simmer them in your buttermilk for a bit so that it picks up all that peppery goodness, then strain to make the pie. Put a ring of candied jalapenos on top--one slice for each piece.


----------



## DevinT (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks, sounds like a good plan. I'll try some with the fruit pies also.

Hoss


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dark Chocolate.

w/ dried cherries and chipotle. Blood orange whip on top.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 19, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Dark Chocolate.
> 
> w/ dried cherries and chipotle. Blood orange whip on top.



Oh, baby!


----------



## cnochef (Sep 20, 2013)

How about a Jalapeno popper cheesecake? Just make a savory cheesecake (which already contains the cream cheese) and add diced roasted jalapenos and diced rendered bacon of course.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 21, 2013)

is this something that would be served along with chili? i would suggest jalapeno cornbread.


----------



## DevinT (Sep 21, 2013)

They are having two competitions at the same event, chili and pie. I do a red, a green, a white, and a meat ball chili. Depending on who they pick for the judges, I usually place in the top three. Pie is a new thing this year so I want to do something unusual for the contest. I'm normally a cream pie guy, but would like to try something weird or unusual. 

Hoss


----------



## K-Fed (Sep 21, 2013)

I know chillies and chocolate are a classic combo dating back to the Aztecs. Maybe a chille and chocolate cake/ cheese cake with some sort of toasted nut element. A molé cheese cake.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 21, 2013)

I would fire roast the peppers, devein, skin and seed them. I would pare them with something acidic, like lime. Maybe a rendition of key lime. Also using cream cheese would help coat the palate. So maybe a fire roasted jalapeno key lime cheesecake.


----------



## K-Fed (Sep 22, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> I would fire roast the peppers, devein, skin and seed them. I would pare them with something acidic, like lime. Maybe a rendition of key lime. Also using cream cheese would help coat the palate. So maybe a fire roasted jalapeno key lime cheesecake.



Sounds really good too. Like that spin. Maybe make it a touch sweeter than normal so the heat is mor of a back burner kind of thing. Like Thai food. Balance of sweet salty sour and spicy. Don't know what your means are but some sort of slightly salty whipped cream might balance it all out... Just a thought. Jalapeño key line brûlée with pink sea salt cumin whipped cream. Throw some sweet chipotle pepitas in there somewhere for a little extra crunch n kick.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 22, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> I would fire roast the peppers, devein, skin and seed them. I would pare them with something acidic, like lime. Maybe a rendition of key lime. Also using cream cheese would help coat the palate. So maybe a fire roasted jalapeno key lime cheesecake.




:notworthy:


----------



## Dusty (Sep 22, 2013)

I like the idea of the dried and candied peppers.

I'm thinking a traditional tarte au chocolat recipe with flakes of crushed candied peppers, cut with a little flaked sea salt. Make the tart quite bitter and the crushed peppers really quite sweet.


----------



## DevinT (Sep 27, 2013)

So, I tried one. It was a dark chocolate, jalapeno, bacon, and cream cheese pie. I candied the jalapeno's and bacon , then mixed that with the cream cheese and sugar. Layered that in the bottom and poured the dark chocolate custard over that.

It was pretty good but the bacon was distracting. I'm going to try a fruit pie with peppers and maybe a fruit pie with cream cheese and candied peppers in the bottom. Anton's recipe looks good too.

Hoss


----------



## cclin (Sep 27, 2013)

Hoss, I have tested a spicy peppers pineapple filling butter shortcake which is very good!! just an ideal for you.....


----------



## Flyingpigg (Sep 27, 2013)

Orange goes pretty well with hot peppers, you could make a orange and jalapeno marmalade, then put it in a prebaked pie shell (preferably homemade) for a tart. Mangoes and hot peppers are very popular too, and you could put a mango and jalapeno mixture into a parbaked pie shell to make a mango and jalapeno tart.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 27, 2013)

Flyingpigg said:


> Orange goes pretty well with hot peppers, you could make a orange and jalapeno marmalade, then put it in a prebaked pie shell (preferably homemade) for a tart. Mangoes and hot peppers are very popular too, and you could put a mango and jalapeno mixture into a parbaked pie shell to make a mango and jalapeno tart.



Mmmmm...or as topping for a cream cheese pie...


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 27, 2013)

I've found jalapeno's go incredibly well with mango also. Not that I have a clue how to make any of these incredible deserts like these guys...but I know good flavor when I taste it . I can see a mango jalapeno pie pretty easily.


----------



## Flyingpigg (Sep 28, 2013)

I can give you recipes if you're interested, just pm me your email. I need to work two fifteen hour shifts the next two days, but I should have them sometimes next week.


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 28, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Mmmmm...or as topping for a cream cheese pie...


Oh yeah!


----------



## Flyingpigg (Oct 3, 2013)

So anyone want recipes for the two pies I mentioned? I'll technically be making them as tarts, but I can include directions to make them as pies instead. I'm writing a recipe book, and I need people to test out recipes for me and give me feedback. Currently, they're formatted on my computer so it'd be easier for me to email them to you, but if there's like 2-3 people who want it in a forum post, I can take the time to write it out in a forum post too. Just promise me that you'll actually make it and tell me how you think the recipe can be improved. 

Also, I tend to write my recipes to be incredibly detailed so that even someone who is a complete novice is able to achieve the same results as I do. I highly encourage individuals to make their own personal decisions in my recipes so I include information about how to pick your produce, what type of flour to use, how to preheat an oven properly, what type of pan to use, and almost every single little detail you could imagine. However, the amount of information can be overwhelming for someone who doesn't want to understand every little process and simply wants to follow a list of directions. For this reason, I will be writing an abridged version too so please let me know which one you're interested in.


----------



## DevinT (Oct 11, 2013)

So, I tried several pie experiments and finally decided to ditch the jalapeno pie. They were good but a little too weird for a small rural town. 

I did take first place with a strawberry cream pie. My son John took second in the chili contest with a red chili and I took third with my meatball chili. The meatball chili threw the judges off a little as they were expecting a traditional chili. One judge did score me highest overall which made me happy. It did seem to be the crowd favorite as there was only one bowl left out of the four gallons that we brought, everyone else had quite a bit left over including the first place guy.

Thanks everyone for your help.

Hoss


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 11, 2013)

Congratulations Hoss! A man of many talents & the people's champ


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 11, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------

